# Supermicro MBD-X8SI6-F supported?



## Lucifer (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm about to build a new system for FreeNAS, and I would like to use this board. (http://www.supermicro.com/xeon_3400/...IPMI=Y&TYP=SAS)
It has an onboard LSI SAS 2008 controller, and dual Intel 82574L network ports.
Is this board supported yet in FreeBSD? If not, can you give me an estimate time when it will be?
The SAS controller is the important part, I can add a network card if the onboard ones aren't supported yet.
I will flash the controller with IT firmware, as I don't need the raid functions.

Thank you,


----------



## User23 (Aug 29, 2011)

check http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/OS/3400.cfm


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 29, 2011)

User23 said:
			
		

> check http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/OS/3400.cfm


Note that if the listing shows the board is supported, it is. If there's no checkmark in the relevant field, that *doesn't* mean that it isn't supported. It can indicate a problem, or it can indicate that nobody tested it. That list would be more useful if it differentiated between those two situations.


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 31, 2011)

> check http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/OS/3400.cfm



I had already seen that list.
Like Terry_Kennedy said, If there's no checkmark in the relevant field, that doesn't mean that it isn't supported.
If anyone else has some more info, please share.

Thank you,

David


----------



## User23 (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought some SM boards that had no checkmarks for FreeBSD 8 and they working perfect.
If your hardware running with a old version of FreeBSD, why should it not work with the new on?
Iam using FreeBSD from 4.x until 8.x now and had only problems with some ACPI issues, but they got fixed.

Iam pretty sure the system will run on that hardware. 
A problem could be the SAS controller with FreeNAS. Because it looks like FreeNAS is still using FreeBSD 8.0 and iam not sure about the mps driver is include there. Well on 8.2-stable it is. Maybe ask in a FreeNAS forum.


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 31, 2011)

I've just been told in the freenas forums the controller has been tested in fn 8, and working.

Thanks,

David


----------

